# ASUS Announces New Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 card R2.0



## legends84 (Dec 8, 2012)

I found this new motherboard in one of the website.. new ASUS Announces New Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 card R2.0.. looks kinda cool with new heatsink.. hope its improve oc performance 

http://technewspedia.com/asus-announces-new-sabertooth-990fxgen3-card-r2-0/


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 8, 2012)

great right after i bought my R2.0  looks like its just better heatsink on sb


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2012)

I like it how the AM3+ high end boards are almost the same as 1155 mid end boards.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 8, 2012)

Really nice looking board.


----------

